# BLIND!! Georgia-Derby, Male G.R./Chow Mix!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PLEASE GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!
BLIND!! Georgia-Derby, Male G.R./Chow Mix!!!


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15881975*

***I emld. Adopt a Golden Atlanta, Atlanta Dog Squad and Gold. Ret. Rescue of Atlanta!!!!*


Derby 

Golden Retriever, Chow Chow [Mix]
Medium Adult Male Dog Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About DerbyBlind 

The Catoosa County, GA Animal Shelter is located on 101 Almond Trail in Ringgold, GA (30736). Shelter hours are 8-4:15 M-F, closed for lunch from 12-12:30. Phone: 706-935-2454.

Adoption fee for a furry friend is $60, which includes a certificate for the pet's spay/neuter surgery and office wellness check at a participating vet. Already altered pets are also $60.00. 
More details available at shelter.

Catoosa County does require that all dogs and cats are licensed with the county as well. My Contact InfoCatoosa County Animal Shelter 
Ringgold, GA 
Pet Inquiry: Derby PFId#15881975
*
Derby

Catoosa County Animal Shelter
Ringgold, GA
706-935-2454 
[email protected] *See more pets
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA56


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a precious boy!!!! Poor guy....hope he gets out of there soon!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Derby*

Please help me, I'm BLIND.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor blind boy*

*I never got a reply from any of the rescues I emld. for this Blind Boy.

Can't someone help him? Please email rescues for him.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Derby*

*MY heart just breaks for Derby.

I just e-mailed the Georgia Golden Ret. Rescues, Atlanta Dog Squad and a few people I know for him.

He must be SO SCARED and he is just beautiful!!!*


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you know how old he is? or anything about his temperment?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Jaxon*

My Jason

No, I don't know but the shelter would know about Derby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Derby has an angel!!!*

DERBY has an Angel!!

Gail, newsweeq, that gives Goldstock every year in Pennsylvania, has commited to taking Derby!!!

Gail is such an angel-she saves so many!!! I am eternally grateful to her.

*Derby you will be out of that shelter and on your way to a happy life soon!!!!*


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, how wonderful for Derby! 

Thanks so much Gail! You truly are an angel!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

An angel among us, for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gail*

Gail (Goldstock) is an angel!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am constantly amazed by the love and kindness of the "angels" among this group. I really want to find a way to be involved up here in Wisconsin!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie Mom*

Sophie Mom

Everyone can be involved and save lives.

When you see a dog posted here in Golden Ret. Cases or in

start emailing the Golden Ret. Rescues right away.

I just copy all of the info and the picture in the post and send to the rescue.

All of the Golden Ret. Rescues are here, listed by state.
www.grca-nrc.org

I can't be a hands on rescuer or a foster, since Ken won't agree to a third dog, so I email rescues for dogs in High Kill Shelters. I don't just try to save Golden Retrievers, but they are one of the breeds I try hard for.


Here are the Golden Ret. Rescues in Wisconsin-I'm sure they could be so excited to have a volunteer or a foster or a transporter!!!
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

(TVGRR)
Wisconsin
•Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin (GRROW)
•Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I received a request if I could foster Derby until he heads up to Peppertree as he is HW positive and needs treatment before he goes up north (he will have to stay boarded at a kennel unless a foster home is found). Unfortunately, my personal situation right now and for the next several weeks will not allow me foster anyone else (I have Bentley right now). If there is anyone here in GA that could foster him during his HW treatment before he heads up to north, please pm me and I will pass along. Thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

Hi! Who emld. you about Derby needing a Foster?
I understand you are taking care of Bentley.

I got an email from [email protected] (Gail) that she has him in boarding and that he is HW positive. 


Email me the answers if you can: 
Karen
[email protected]


*P.S. TO ALL. If anyone would like to help Gail (Goldstock), with a contribution for Derby's boarding or HW treatment, or could foster him for awhile if you're in GA- I'm sure she could use the help!!
GAIL LUSTIG'S EMAIL IS: [email protected]*


----------

